# Rechtsystem Deutschland



## steffen0278 (1. August 2010)

Ich klage hier das Rechtssystem Deutschlands an:

1. Missbrauchsvorfälle in der Kirche:

Gab es Verhaftungen oder Anklage? Ich habe immer nur gelesen, das sie abgestzt oder versetzt wurden. Warum ist immer die Rede von Verjährung? Verbrechen ist Verbrechen. Du wirst ja mehr bei Steuerschulden bestraft.


2. Loveparade:

Obwohl noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt, weis man wer Fehler gemacht hat. Gabts da schon U-Haft für jemanden? Habe noch nix gehört.


Das Gegenteil dazu: Kachelmann. Bin jetzt nicht für oder gegen Kachelmann, aber da macht wer ne Anklage und zack war er zumindest in U-Haft. Wann gehen Mixa und Konsorten, die Täter von Ameland oder sonstwer in den Bau? 

Oder stimmt es was Georg Orwell gesagt hat: Alle Menschen sind glein. Nur manche sind gleicher.

Ich könnte das noch weiter ausweit. Beispiel Bankenkrise. Wir Bürger waren nicht in einer Krise. Ich hätte trotzdem Tag und Nacht arbeiten können. Hab davon nix gemerkt. Und ich bin Bauarbeiter. Wann zahlt der 1. Banker seine Verlustgeschäfte zurück? Ich muß meine Schulden auch zurückzahlen. Aber naja, mit fremden Geld läßt sich ja immer gut rechnen. Seht euch die Regierung an. Da fehlen ein paar Milliarden im Haushalt. Egal, wird ne Steuer erhöht. 

Kann man den Staat wegen Betrugs oder Veruntreuung verklagen? Muß mal mein Anwalt fragen.


----------



## rabe08 (1. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich klage hier das Rechtssystem Deutschlands an:
> 
> 1. Missbrauchsvorfälle in der Kirche:
> 
> Gab es Verhaftungen oder Anklage? Ich habe immer nur gelesen, das sie abgestzt oder versetzt wurden. Warum ist immer die Rede von Verjährung? Verbrechen ist Verbrechen. Du wirst ja mehr bei Steuerschulden bestraft.



Gab es schon. Nur nicht in Fällen, die schon 20 oder 30 Jahre zurückliegen. Verjährung ist wichtig, irgendwann ist die Strafverfolgung weder für die Gesellschaft noch für die Opfer mehr wichtig.

Für die Opfer ist etwas anderes wichtig, und da fängt die Schäbigkeit an: Viele Opfer leiden heute noch unter dem, was Ihnen angetan wurde. Nicht eine Verurteilung des Täters hilft Ihnen nach Jahrzehnten, sondern Hilfe, die auch teuer ist und die sie sich oft nicht leisten können.

Im Gegensatz zum Strafprozess muß im Zivilprozess - Schadenersatz - die Verjährung von der beklagten Seite vorgebracht werden. Wenn die katholische Kirche also sagen würde "Wir stehen zu unserer Verantwortung und verzichten auf die Einrede der Verjährung" würde den Opfern eine finanzielle Unterstützung für eine Therapie und auch ein Schadenersatz zustehen. Die katholische Kirche sagt leider nur "Wir stehen zu unserer Verantwortung, aber leider leider leider sind die Ansprüche der Opfer verjährt..."




steffen0278 schrieb:


> 2. Loveparade:
> 
> Obwohl noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt, weis man wer Fehler gemacht hat. Gabts da schon U-Haft für jemanden? Habe noch nix gehört.



Tja, wie Du schon sagst, es ist noch nicht aufgeklärt. Sicherlich werden individuell Fehler gemacht worden sein. Aber sind die strafrechtlich relevant? Das muß eine intensive Untersuchung erst noch zeigen. Es ist schlimm, das 21 Menschen ums leben gekommen sind. Aber alleine dieser Fakt zeigt nicht, das hierfür eine Straftat ursächlich war. Der aktuelle Stand ist, das die Kommunikation zwischen Veranstalter, Ordnern, Feuerwehr und Polizei nicht richtig funktioniert hat. Dazu kommen unplanbare Stressreaktionen der Besucher. Jeder, Veranstalter, Ordner, Polizei, Feuerwehr und Stadt Duisburg schieben im Moment die Verantwortung immer zum anderen. Eine Straftat sehe ich noch nicht, vielleicht ein Organisationsverschulden.




steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil dazu: Kachelmann. Bin jetzt nicht für oder gegen Kachelmann, aber da macht wer ne Anklage und zack war er zumindest in U-Haft. Wann gehen Mixa und Konsorten, die Täter von Ameland oder sonstwer in den Bau?



Die lange U-Haft von Kachelmann ist ein Skandal. Warum soll man andere auch zu Unrecht in den Knast stecken?



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Oder stimmt es was Georg Orwell gesagt hat: Alle Menschen sind glein. Nur manche sind gleicher.



Im Ergebnis ist die deutsche Justiz gut. Nur der Weg ist manchmal nicht nachvollziehbar.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich könnte das noch weiter ausweit. Beispiel Bankenkrise. Wir Bürger waren nicht in einer Krise. Ich hätte trotzdem Tag und Nacht arbeiten können. Hab davon nix gemerkt. Und ich bin Bauarbeiter. Wann zahlt der 1. Banker seine Verlustgeschäfte zurück? Ich muß meine Schulden auch zurückzahlen. Aber naja, mit fremden Geld läßt sich ja immer gut rechnen. Seht euch die Regierung an. Da fehlen ein paar Milliarden im Haushalt. Egal, wird ne Steuer erhöht.



Dummheit und Gier sind keine Straftaten. Wer Straftaten begeht, wird verurteilt, z.B. google mal nach Stefan Ortseifen. Wirtschaftprozesse sind komplex und dauern nunmal. Jeder Angeklagte hat ein Recht auf einen fairen Prozess, Standgerichte wären keine rechtstaatliche Alternative.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kann man den Staat wegen Betrugs oder Veruntreuung verklagen? Muß mal mein Anwalt fragen.



Nein, aber Du kannst Dich selbst politisch engagieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kann man den Staat wegen Betrugs oder Veruntreuung verklagen? Muß mal mein Anwalt fragen.



Politiker können wegen Amtsmissbrauch belangt werden, da muss aber schon böswillige Absicht nachweisbar sein.
Ansonsten: Wieso sollte man jemanden verklagen können, dem man den Auftrag gegeben hat, dass zu machen, was er für richtig hält? Wenn Politiker an der Macht sind, die inkompetent sind oder/und falsche Prioritäten setzen (wobei man immer dreimal überlegen sollte, welcher Prioritäten falsch sind oder welcher Politiker den Anlass für einen bestehenden Missstand gegeben hat), dann ist dass die Schuld des Wählers.
Und nein: Man kann nicht Bevölkerungsmehrheit anzeigen, die hat in einer Demokratie schon per Definition recht


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich klage hier das Rechtssystem Deutschlands an:
> 
> 1. Missbrauchsvorfälle in der Kirche:
> 
> Gab es Verhaftungen oder Anklage? Ich habe immer nur gelesen, das sie abgestzt oder versetzt wurden. Warum ist immer die Rede von Verjährung? Verbrechen ist Verbrechen. Du wirst ja mehr bei Steuerschulden bestraft.


 Nach einer gewissen Zeit geht man einfach davon aus, dass es zu lange her ist, um die aktuelle Persönlichkeit noch zu bestrafen. Dazu kommen auch Dinge wie zB die schlechte Beweisbarkeit nach so vielen Jahren, dazu kommen auch gesellschaftliche Entwicklung wie zB, dass eine "Backpfeife" heute absolutes no go ist, 1950 aber noch völlig üblich war und von "jedermann" als für die Erziehung positiv gewertet wurde.

Ein Abschaffen der Verjährung grad bei solchen Delikten kann zudem auch die Tore dafür öffnen, dass irgendwelche Leute sich einfach nur wegen was ganz anderem rächen wollen und eine Person in eine Ermittlung/einen Prozess drängen, was demjenigen selbst dann schadet, wenn er ohne wenn und aber freigesprochen wird.

Man geht auch davon aus, dass ein Opfer nicht erst mit 60 Jahren so weit ist, etwas zu melden. Da aber einige, vor allem bei Kindesmißbrauch, lange Zeit darunter leiden, wird ja auch keine kurze Verjährung angesetzt. Ich glaub 20 Jahre gerechnet ab dem 18.Lebensjahr des Opfers - das find ich an sich schon ne Menge.






> 2. Loveparade:
> 
> Obwohl noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt, weis man wer Fehler gemacht hat. Gabts da schon U-Haft für jemanden? Habe noch nix gehört.


 ne U-Haft ist nicht dazu da, jemanden, der vermutlich verantwortlich ist, schonmal zu greifen und eine Vorab-Strafe durchzuführen, sondern bei begründetem Verdacht, dass die Gefahr auf Vernichtung von Beweisen, eine Wiederholung der Tat oder auf Flucht besteht. Das wird hier nunmal offenbar von der staatsanwaltlichen Seite nicht gesehen, denn Beweismaterial gibt es genug, es wurde schon am Morgen danach Beweise und Unterlagen gesichert, und der OB oder der Veranstalter oder sonstige evlt. Verantwortlichen können sich auch nicht so einfach aus dem Staub machen.




> Das Gegenteil dazu: Kachelmann. Bin jetzt nicht für oder gegen Kachelmann, aber da macht wer ne Anklage und zack war er zumindest in U-Haft.


 Kachelmann ist Schweizer, wenn der also einfach nur "nach Hause" fährt, kann er einfach dort bleiben und nie wiederkommen, die Schweiz liefert nicht aus, der braucht sich nicht mal zu verstecken wie ein "unbekannter" deutscher Straftäter, der ins Ausland flüchtet. Die U-Haft war hier mehr aus diesem Grunde gemacht worden, also vor allem wegen der Fluchtgefahr, und vlt. auch weil die Gefahr bestand - WENN die Vorwürfe stimmen - dass er seine Freundin erneut "heimsucht".

btw: die Anzeige war schon im Februar, er wurde also nicht schon kurz danach in U-Haft genommen, sondern erst, als die Ermittlungen den Verdacht erhärteten, und wenn der einmal drin ist, ist eine schnelle Entlassung auch schwer, da das nach außen wie ein kleiner "Freispruch" daherkommt, daher saß er eben auch recht lange in U-Haft im Vergleich zu jemandem, der einen halbtotgeschlagen hat oder ähnliches.


zB Mixa: warum in U-Haft? Es ist ja nicht so, dass er angeblich noch 2 Tage vor den Vorwürfen Kinder verprügelt hat und das noch auf Video aufgenommen hat, so dass die akute Gefahr bestand, dass er weiterhin Kinder schlägst und bei der Gelegenheit die Videos verschwinden lässt. Ne U-Haft ist wie gesagt nicht ein "wir bestrafen den schonmal, der is eh schuldig" - zudem weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, ob überhaupt Anzeige gegen ihn erstattet wurde... ^^




> Ich könnte das noch weiter ausweit. Beispiel Bankenkrise. Wir Bürger waren nicht in einer Krise. Ich hätte trotzdem Tag und Nacht arbeiten können. Hab davon nix gemerkt. Und ich bin Bauarbeiter. Wann zahlt der 1. Banker seine Verlustgeschäfte zurück?


 Da gibt es durchaus Möglichkeiten, um bestimmte Leute dafür haftbar zu machen, vro allem wenn man als Anleger falsch beraten wurde. Aber es ist schwer, vor allem, wenn ein Mitarbeiter "nur" einen Fehler gemacht, der FÜR DIE BANK spekuliert/investiert zB durch Fehleinschätzung von Fonds oder unzureichendes Abwägen der Risiken. Dann kann der Arbeitgeber ihn "bestrafen", aber nicht der Staat. Das hat also nix mit dem Rechtssystem zu tun.


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Interessantes Thema

Du beziehst Dich eigentlich nur medienwirksame Ereignisse, die werden zumindest alle zivil- und strafrechtlich verfolgt.

Geh mal auf Deine lokale Ebene -> vor Deine Haustür
-> sind Di r solche Sachen bekannt?

Nein, engariere Dich politisch oder ebsser gesellschaftlich.


----------



## windows (16. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> 1. Missbrauchsvorfälle in der Kirche:
> 
> Gab es Verhaftungen oder Anklage? Ich habe immer nur gelesen, das sie abgestzt oder versetzt wurden. Warum ist immer die Rede von Verjährung? Verbrechen ist Verbrechen.


Verbrechen ist Verbrechen, ja. Aber man kann doch nicht davon ausgehen das die aktuelle Persönlichkeit noch genauso ist wie während bzw. vor dem Verbrechen. Dazu kommt, das ist in diesem Fall besonders wichtig, das einige Sachen früher einfach normal waren (siehe Herbboy).



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Du wirst ja mehr bei Steuerschulden bestraft.


Das man bei Steuersünden so wenig bestraft wird, finde ich nicht gut. Ich finde hier sollten große Geldstrafen oder Haftstrafen verhängt werden.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> 2. Loveparade:
> 
> Obwohl noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt, weis man wer Fehler gemacht hat. Gabts da schon U-Haft für jemanden? Habe noch nix gehört.


Das Unglück ist noch gar nicht aufgeklärt und du willst schon Leute in U-Haft schicken?



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil dazu: Kachelmann. Bin jetzt nicht für oder gegen Kachelmann, aber da macht wer ne Anklage und zack war er zumindest in U-Haft. Wann gehen Mixa und Konsorten, die Täter von Ameland oder sonstwer in den Bau?


Das Kachelmann so lange in U-Haft war ist ein Skandal und auch nicht so einfach zu erklären.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Oder stimmt es was Georg Orwell gesagt hat: Alle Menschen sind glein. Nur manche sind gleicher.


Alle Tiere sind gleich, nur einige sind gleicher.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich könnte das noch weiter ausweit. Beispiel Bankenkrise. Wir Bürger waren nicht in einer Krise. Ich hätte trotzdem Tag und Nacht arbeiten können. Hab davon nix gemerkt. Und ich bin Bauarbeiter. Wann zahlt der 1. Banker seine Verlustgeschäfte zurück? Ich muß meine Schulden auch zurückzahlen. Aber naja, mit fremden Geld läßt sich ja immer gut rechnen. Seht euch die Regierung an. Da fehlen ein paar Milliarden im Haushalt. Egal, wird ne Steuer erhöht.


Zu erst muss man sagen, das die Kriesenbewältgung weltweit gut war, Auch in Deutschland hat die Regierung gut reagiert. Das keine Banker verurteilt wurden bzw. nur sehr gering, hat zwei Seiten. Natürlich haben die Banker einen riesigen Verlust gemacht, aber es ist ja nicht ihr Geld. Man hat ihnen das Geld gegeben, aber sie haben´s verzockt. Aber sie haben es ja nicht bösswillig verzockt, sie wollten ja nicht das dass Geld weg ist.


----------



## Lartens (19. August 2010)

Das deutsche REchtssystem immer wieder eine endlose Diskussion wert 

Die Eu hat gearde erst eine Rüffel, bzgl. zu langer Gerichstverfahren ausgesprochen.

In den beiden oben benannten Fällen, sind diverse Staatsanwaltschaften
Loveparade -> ist Köln zuständig
Missbrauchsfälle in der Kirche -> diverse Zuständigkeiten
dran und machen sogenannte Vorermittelungen 

Die Sachelage in beiden Themen ist so komplex und schwierig und wird in der Öffentlichkeit extrem emotional betrarchtet, das keiner die Themen konsequent treibt. Ja keine Fehler machen.
Lovepaarde - Veranstalter, Stadtverwaltung Duisburg, Polizei, Feuerwehr, Bezirkregierung Düsseldorf udn Land NRW -> wird schwierig jemanden zu verurteilen.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

Das ganze System is ein witz und die ironie ist daran wenn man wo anders hingeht oda in eine anders system wechselt wirds noch viel schlimmer

Rechtsstaat Deutschland...Demokratie vonwegen 
Einigkeit Recht und Freiheit... das erste mag ja noch stimmen aba dann wirds lächerlich


----------



## steffen0278 (3. September 2010)

Irgend jemand hat mal gesagt:

*Die Bürger sollten keine Angst vor ihrer Regierung haben, sondern die Regierung vor ihren Bürgern*

Ich glaube, das wir da ganz weit weg von sind.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Wieso? hast Du etwa Angst vor der Regierung? ^^


----------



## TheRammbock (3. September 2010)

Er nicht, aber ich


----------



## steffen0278 (3. September 2010)

Seht euch doch an, was sie mit dem Sarrazin gemacht haben. Die Politik kritisiert und abgesägt. 
Soll jetzt keine Neue Diskussion übers Buch werden. Der Thread dazu wurde schon geschlossen. Soll nur zeigen, was passieren kann.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Was hat Sarrarin mit dem Rechtssystem und einer "Angst" vor der Regierung zu tun? ^^ Sarrazin ist halt einer der miesesten Rethoriker, die ich seit langem erlebt hab, der wirkte in INterviews und Talkshows wie ein demenzkranker Fantast, der erzählen will, dass er grad nen rosa Wolf mit Hasenohren gesehen hat, aber nicht weiß, wie er es formulieren kann... ich glaub, er meinte die Sache ganz anders, als es schien, aber so wie er sich verhalten hat und wie er es versucht hat, zu "beweisen", ist er halt in SEINER Position nunmal nicht tragbar. Es kann nicht jemand bei der dt. Bundesbank in einem hohen Amt sein, der der Anschein eines Rassisten hat und dies nicht ausmerzen kann.

Zudem hat er ja nicht die Regierung und "die Politik" kritisiert, sondern Umstände, Mißstände und Fehler aus der Vergangenheit. Das er aber mit Mitteln und Zitaten getan, die einfach nur dämlich sind. Etliche Politiker haben schon mehrfach im Kern genau das gleiche kritisiert und wurden nicht mal ansatzweise dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Das Beispiel Sarrazin hakt also an allen Enden...


----------



## Tom3004 (3. September 2010)

Ich hab keine Angst vor der Regierung, ich habe nur Angst, dass die Lobby einen enormen Einfluss hat & ergo den Zug gegen die Wand setzen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Seht euch doch an, was sie mit dem Sarrazin gemacht haben. Die Politik kritisiert und abgesägt.
> Soll jetzt keine Neue Diskussion übers Buch werden. Der Thread dazu wurde schon geschlossen. Soll nur zeigen, was passieren kann.



Dem Bürger Sarrazin wurde kein Häärchen gekrümmt. Nur dem hochrangigen Repräsentanten Sarrazin. Und das auch nicht so sehr, weil er die Regierung kritisiert hat, sondern wegen seinen Aussagen über große Teile der Bevölkerung. Wegen sowas muss imho kein Bürger das fürchten lernen, das war einfach ein klassischer Fall von Nuhr.

Im übrigen sehe ich aber auch nicht so ganz ein, wieso sich eine Regierung vor ihren Bürgern fürchten sollte. Die Führung eines Staates wie Deutschland ist imho ein Thema, bei dem gar keine Emotionen im Spiel sein dürfen. Da die richtigen Entscheidungen zu finden ist schon schwer genug, wenn man sich strikt an Logik hält.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... sondern wegen seinen Aussagen über *große Teile* der Bevölkerung.



Auch wenn es nicht direkt zu diesem Thema gehört, hattest du nicht geschrieben, in einem anderen Thema, das ich keine Angst haben bräuchte, das wir als Deutsche bald weniger im eigenem Lande sein könnten als Migranten? Und nun schreibst du so ... Das gibt mir sehr zu denken.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Rammbock, auch nur 10% sind "große Teile der Bevölkerung"... und viele Juden sind überhaupt keine Migranten, die hat er ja ebenfalls mit"beleidigt".


----------



## TheRammbock (4. September 2010)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, 10 Prozent sind NICHT "große Teile. Bei 30 und alles was darüber liegt, kann man langsam von groß sprechen. Aber das wird nun von mir wohl als Korintenkackerei angesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Nun, so was ist nicht definiert, was nun "groß" ist. Aber selbst 10% = 8Mio "Betroffene" find ICH jetzt schon groß. So weit ich weiß sind es ca. 20%, wenn man auch Deutsche mit "Mogrationshintergrund" miteinbezieht, dazu noch Juden. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber die "guten" Ausländer wieder abziehen, denn laut Sarrazin sind ja nur Muslime das "Problem"...  Also, ich sag mal umgekehrt: unter 5% wäre für mich "klein", 10% aber wär für mich nicht nur "klein" 

Aber egal, vlt. hat Ruyven es auch etwas "unbedacht" formuliert und meinte nur "ein relevant großer Teil"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

Ich meinte es genau so, wie du es sagst  "Großteil"<>"große Teile", ersteres bedeutet soviel wie "Mehrheit", letzteres ist imho problemlos verwendbar, wenn mehrere Millionen Menschen beteiligt sind. (Man vergleich das z.B. mit der größe politischer Gruppierungen. Da finden ja auch Interessen Beachtung, wenn sie von <40% der Wähler geteilt werden)

@Rammbock: Würdest es auch "wenig" oder "klein" nennen, wenn z.B. der Staat (weitere) z.B. 10% von deinem Gehalt einkassiert?


----------



## TheRammbock (8. September 2010)

Es geht hier ja logischerweise nicht um etwas, was die Staatsverwaltung brD einbehalten will, oder nicht. 

Das ein wenig Ironie in meinem Satz erkennbar sein sollte, ist wohl fehlgeschlagen. Was denn nun? sind Migranten nun große Teile die in meinem Land leben und doch "gefährlich" in vielerlei Hinsicht für mich sind, oder ist es doch so, das ich noch beruhigt schlafen kann? Ich blicke da nicht durch, du sprichst für mich mit zwei Zungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

meine Sichtweise:
Personen mit Migrationshintergrund sind eine große Bevölkerungsgruppe in Deutschland, aber sie sind weit davon entfernt, die Mehrheit zu bilden. Ohne Annahme sehr pessimistischer Sichtweisen bezüglich z.B. Integration wird sich das so schnell auch nicht ändern.
Gefährlich sind sie per se in keiner Weise, auch wenn es aus historischen Gründen ein überpropotionaler Anteil zu Teilen der Gesellschaft gehört, aus denen problematische Individuen wie Kriminelle oder gewalttätige Jugendliche mehrheitlich stammen.

Was sie übrigens auch nicht sind:
- Thema der von mir oben erwähnten Zeilen, die das Thema Sarrazin zum überlaufen brachten (das waren Basken und Juden, afaik beide nicht in nenneswerter Zahl unter deutschen Migranten vertreten - letztere aber in der einheimischen Bevölkerung)
- Thema dieses Threads


P.S.:
Ironie konnte ich in der Tat keine erkennen. Abseits einer wortwörtliche Auslegung des geschriebenen würde ich am ehesten eine diskussionstaktische Finte erwarten, aber nichts ironisches. Nichtmal Sarkasmus.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. September 2010)

Speziell für unsere unverbesserlichen Rechthaber im Sarkozy-Thread (hier, hier und hier) nun nachfolgend ein paar Klarstellungen. Ich zitiere Wiki, weil es den meisten eine zugängliche und allgemein verständlich gehaltene Quelle darstellt, die eigentlich sofort abrufbar ist. Warum offiziell vorhandene Erklärungen und Nachschlagemöglichkeiten immer wieder negiert und statt dessen auf Halbwahrheiten herumgerutscht wird, bleibt mir unverständlich.
Die Fettmarkierungen und Unterstreichungen (außer die weiterführenden Links in blauer Schrift) innerhalb der Zitate habe ich vorgenommen.



> Die Staatsbürgerschaft begründet besondere _Rechte_ als Schutz- und Abwehrrechte gegen den Staat (Reisefreiheit, Auslieferungsverbot) sowie Einstandsansprüche im Verhältnis zu Dritten (konsularischen Schutz, internationale Prozessführung) und in Demokratien auch Teilhaberechte am Staatsleben im Sinne eines status activus (politische Mitgestaltung, Souveränitätsteilhabe). *Staatsbürgerliche Pflichten sind im modernen Staatsverständnis beispielsweise die **Wehrpflicht**, die **Wahlpflicht** oder die Pflicht, auch bei ausländischem **Wohnsitz**Steuern** zu bezahlen.*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatsb%C3%BCrgerschaft

Dass die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft werden soll/kann, hat mit der generellen Sache an sich nichts zu tun. 



> *Ziel und Zweck des Strafrechts*
> 
> Strafrecht knüpft an die Verletzung von geschützten Rechtsgütern an. Dabei sollte der gesetzgeberische Einsatz von *Strafrecht wegen des verfassungsrechtlichen **Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips** immer nur ultima ratio (letztes Mittel)* sein. Das heißt, dass die Verletzung von Rechtsgütern nur dann mit Strafe bedroht werden sollte, wenn Sanktionsmöglichkeiten des Zivil- und Verwaltungsrechts nicht mehr ausreichen, um einen wirksamen Rechtsgüterschutz herbeizuführen. Deshalb hat das Strafrecht immer nur fragmentarischen Charakter. Es erfasst nicht lückenlos jedes moralisch verwerfbare Verhalten oder gar die Gesamtheit sozialer und gesellschaftlicher Verflechtungen, sondern stellt lediglich einzelne, vom Gesetzgeber als besonders sozialschädlich erachtete Verhaltensweisen unter Strafe.
> *Hauptziel des Strafrechts ist nach heute herrschender Ansicht nicht, **Gerechtigkeit** in der Rechtsgesellschaft herbeizuführen, sondern den **Rechtsfrieden** aufrechtzuerhalten. Dazu wirkt es sowohl **präventiv** als auch **repressiv** auf Täter und Gesellschaft ein.*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafrecht_(Deutschland)




> *Ziel und Zweck von Strafe*
> 
> Das Strafrecht stellt hinsichtlich der Strafbarkeit die Tat in den Vordergrund, für die Rechtsfolge − also Strafe oder Maßregel ist auch die Täterpersönlichkeit zu berücksichtigen. *Das deutsche Strafrecht vereint verschiedene Strafzwecke* (die sich aus sog. Strafzwecktheorien herleiten). Zunächst soll die Schuld des Täters durch die Strafe gesühnt werden (Schuldprinzip). *Darüber hinaus soll der Täter aber auch **resozialisiert** (positive **Spezialprävention**) und von der Begehung weiterer Straftaten abgeschreckt (negative Spezialprävention) werden.* Weiter sollen die Bürger von der Begehung von Straftaten abgeschreckt (negative Generalprävention) und generell das Vertrauen der Gesellschaft in die Beständigkeit und Durchsetzungskraft des Rechtssystems gestärkt werden (positive Generalprävention). *In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich als Strafzweck immer mehr das „Einsperren“ gefährlicher Täter zur Erhöhung der Sicherheit der Bevölkerung durchgesetzt. Der Gedanke der „Verwahrung gemeingefährlicher Verbrecher“ ist im Vormarsch (vgl. auch **Sicherungsverwahrung**). Dies steht jedoch im Widerspruch zur geltenden Rechtslage (**§ 2**StVollzG**). Danach ist es das Ziel der **Freiheitsstrafe**, den Gefangenen zu einem rechtschaffenen Lebenswandel zu bewegen (Vollzugsziel). Der Schutz der Allgemeinheit ist allenfalls als nachrangiges Vollzugsziel zu betrachten; wobei ferner strittig ist, ob es sich dabei überhaupt um ein Vollzugsziel handelt.*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafrecht_(Deutschland)




> In modernen Verfassungen ist oft und seit frühem die Prämisse anzutreffen, dass es einen Normkern gibt, der unabänderlich ist und dem Gestaltungsspielraum des Gesetzgebers entzogen ist:
> “[…] a legislative act contrary to the Constitution is not law.”
> – U.S. Supreme Court[3]
> „[…] ein Gesetzgebungsakt in Widerspruch zur Verfassung hat keine Gesetzeskraft.“
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verfassungswidriges_Verfassungsrecht




> Der Ewigkeit einer Verfassung sind durch die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung Grenzen gesetzt. Dennoch hat die deutsche Verfassung Elemente inkorporiert, um eine legale Umwälzung der demokratischen und rechtsstaatlichen Fundamente zu verhindern. So garantiert Art. 79 Abs. 3 GG die Beständigkeit der Menschenwürde (Art. 1 GG) und des demokratischen, föderalen und sozialen Rechtsstaats (Art. 20 GG). Allein durch Beschluss einer neuen Verfassung durch die einfache Mehrheit aller Deutschen kann nach Art. 146 GG das Grundgesetz durch eine neue Verfassung ersetzt werden.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatsrecht

Speziell icejester möchte ich hier noch einmal das ihm bereits durch mich ans Herz gelegte, allerdings etwas umfassende und trockene Werk zum deutschen Verfassungs- und Staatsrecht empfehlen. 
Du weißt schon. 

Aber keine Bange, zumindest bedarf es keiner Französischkenntnisse - allerdings ein klein wenig Latein ist angebracht, aber nur wg. der Fachbegrifflichkeiten (welche jedoch auch anschaulich erklärt werden).


----------



## Lartens (25. September 2010)

@Fanator-II-701 ich finde Deine Beiträge in der Regel interessant und informativ. 

Wenn Du etwas im Sarkozy Thread aussagen möchtest, warum machst Du es nicht da, sondern in diesem Thread.

Leider vermiss ich ich bei Deinen Zitaten/Quellen allzuoft eine "Meinung" von Dir. Mir kommt es vor, dass Du viele Quellen vorschiebst Dich aber vor einer Meinung drückst.

Anderseits versuchst Du anderen Forummitgliedern in einer Art, die ich gerne als "Besserwisser" umschreiben möchte Dinge zu erklären, die in der Art nicht unbedingt beim jewieligen Member so ankommt oder verstanden wird, weil Du die Leute mit Quellen (Teils ewig lange Texte) traktierst die anscheinend nur wenige lesen udn noch weniger interessieren. Typisches Sender-Empfänger Problem.

Leg dieses Oberlehrerhafte Getue ab, dann kann man ggf. mit Dir diskutieren.

Meine Meinung zu Deinen Beiträgen/Aussagen/Bewertunge/Wertungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2010)

Offensichtlich geht es in seinen Ausführungen nicht um Sarkozy, sondern um das deutsche Rechtssystem - damit sollte wohl klar sein, warum er es in diesem Thread postet.
Ein Diskussionsansatz ergäbe sich unter Berücksichtigung der gegenteiligen Aussagen im Sarkozythread (die man aber in der Tat hätte verlinken können), offensichtlich haben deren Autoren aber kein Interesse daran, sich mit den Fakten (bzw. dem, was ihnen hier als solche entgegengestellt wird) auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Lartens (25. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Offensichtlich geht es in seinen Ausführungen nicht um Sarkozy, sondern um das deutsche Rechtssystem - damit sollte wohl klar sein, warum er es in diesem Thread postet.
> Ein Diskussionsansatz ergäbe sich unter Berücksichtigung der gegenteiligen Aussagen im Sarkozythread (die man aber in der Tat hätte verlinken können), offensichtlich haben deren Autoren aber kein Interesse daran, sich mit den Fakten (bzw. dem, was ihnen hier als solche entgegengestellt wird) auseinanderzusetzen.



Wenn man den links folgt JA.

Aber auf Grund seienr Ausführung und des Belehrungsversuches bezieht er sich auf den Sarkozy Thread.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....
> sich mit den Fakten (bzw. dem, was ihnen hier als solche entgegengestellt wird) auseinanderzusetzen.



so kann man auch bestimmte Quellen werten...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (26. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> @Fanator-II-701 ich finde Deine Beiträge in der Regel interessant und informativ.
> 
> Wenn Du etwas im Sarkozy Thread aussagen möchtest, warum machst Du es nicht da, sondern in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lartens,

ich muss das mal ein wenig aufdruseln.

1.) 
ich habe auf die Beiträge im Sarkozy-Thread hier geantwortet, weil es eindeutig eine Rechtsproblematik ist und ich nicht OT gehen wollte, weil dies ja immer mal wieder bemängelt wird (bei mir auch schon mehrmals in letzter Zeit, obwohl da der sachliche Zusammenhang gegeben war). Tatsächlich hatten nämlich die letzten Beiträge, auf die ich geantwortet habe schon lange nix mehr mit Sarkozy zu tun. Ich habe also versucht, diesen OT-Teil hierher zu verlagern. Dass dann hier nichts dazu kommt, ist ja aber nicht meine Schuld, zeigt es mir doch eher, dass die Betreffenden wohl erkannt haben, dass sie Mist geschrieben haben.

2.) 
wenn man meine Beiträge liest, wird man auch immer eine Wertung finden, die ich (manchmal auch nur unterschwellig) in ihnen zum Ausdruck bringe. Vielleicht geht diese aber in den Fakten unter.
Das mag zum einen daran liegen, dass ich mich bemühe, meine Meinung nicht nur einfach wiederzugeben, sondern diese auch nach Möglichkeit zu 100% zu belegen. Das hat einfach etwas damit zu tun, dass man in der Anonymität des Internets so ziemlich jeden Bullshit als seine Meinung verkaufen kann. Mir geht es aber tatsächlich eher darum, Wissen und Denkansätze zu vermitteln, damit sich jeder der das will, anhand der Fakten sein eigenes Bild machen und selber sein Wissen darauf aufbauen kann.

3.)
habe ich ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer bestimmten Art User gemacht, die nur schreiben um zu "stänkern" und einzeilige Floskeln loswerden wollen um damit andere zu diffamieren und sie bloß zu stellen. Damit ich gar nicht erst in die Verlegenheit komme, mit solchen Leuten über einen Kamm geschoren zu werden, siehe 2.)
Ich schreibe übrigens in rund einem Dutzend Foren sowie in Blogs und ab und an hinterlasse ich meine Kommentare auch bei den "großen" Onlinemedien, so dies heutzutage überhaupt noch möglich ist. Die Meinung des "kleinen Mannes" wird nämlich gar nicht mehr so häufig zugelassen, wie es noch vor 2-3 Jahren der Fall war. Es wir immer mehr zensiert und rigoros anders denkende Leute mundtot gemacht. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist bspw. das Stern.de-Forum, welches mittlerweile gar nicht mehr existiert, nachdem man nur erst alle politischen Themen gesperrt hatte. Inzwischen kann man nicht mal mehr die verschiedenen Artikel kommentieren. Soweit ist es schon gekommen.
Worauf ich hinaus will, ist, dass ich immer wieder mit einer bestimmten Gruppe Menschen verbal aneinander gerate, die selbst glaubt, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und anderen am liebsten ihre Meinung aufdiktiert. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, fangen sie an, entweder das Thema ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, die betreffende politische Richtung oder den Schreiber direkt zu diskreditieren oder zu diffamieren und letztendlich als doof hinzustellen und lächerlich zu machen.

4.)
Diejenigen Beiträge, auf die ich so "besserwisserisch" antworte, entstammen meistens aus der Tastatur solcher unter Punkt 3.) aufgeführten Leute und diesen kommt man eben am besten mit Fakten und Belegen bei, damit alle anderen erkennen können, dass man es mit Dampfplauderern zu tun hat. Dabei wähle ich auch willentlich einen teilweise arroganten argumentativen Stil, um der (mMn) ebenso arroganten Ignoranz derjenigen auf die gleiche Weise zu begegnen. Leider muss man dann aber auch sehr umfassend argumentieren und sich nach allen Seiten "absichern", weil sonst wieder eine Miniaussage aus dem Kontext des ganzen Postings herausgerissen wird um ... eben wieder einen diskreditierenden Minisatz dazu zu bringen, der alles andere und sei es noch so wahr, ins Lächerliche zieht.

5.)
danke ich dir für deine offenen Worte und hoffe, dir ein klein wenig die Gedanken hinter meinen Texten eröffnet zu haben. Wenn jemanden die Überlänge stört oder er zu faul ist alles zu lesen, kann man dies allerdings kaum mir ankreiden. Ich bemühe mich aber durchaus nicht zu zynisch oder sarkastisch zu schreiben, obwohl ich manchmal sehr wohl könnte.

MfG

_________________________________


noch *@ ruyven*: deine Aussage:



> ........... Fakten (bzw. dem, was ihnen hier als solche entgegengestellt wird) ............



verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht.
Was hast du (oder hast du überhaupt?) an der Quelle oder deren sachlichen Richtigkeit zu bemängeln?


----------



## JePe (26. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt und kann auch nur vermuten, was der Gefragte gemeint hat - aber vielleicht hat er ja gemeint, dass WIKIPEDIA in den Bookmarks zu haben kein Studium der Rechtswissenschaften ersetzt, dass Zitatschnipsel aus ebendieser Quelle zwar kompatibel zur Meinung des Zitierenden sein moegen, aber nicht zwingend zutreffend sein muessen und das Rechtswissenschaft schliesslich ein komfortables Stueck ueber das Zitieren von Artikeln und Paragraphen hinausgeht. Mehr hast Du in Deinem vorletzten Post hier nicht gemacht; wie das dem selbstgesteckten Anspruch der "Vermittlung von Wissen" oder dem "Zugaenglichmachen von Denkansaetzen" dienlich sein soll ... ich weiss es nicht. Fuer mich sieht es eher danach aus, als wuerdest Du zu Allem und Jedem - sei es nun Recht oder Wirtschaft, Geopolitik oder Ethik - die universelle Meinungshoheit beanspruchen und dies durch ein paar Links zu den immer gleichen Quellen alimentieren wollen. Selbst in Deinem letzten Post masst Du Dir an zu urteilen, die Anderen haetten "Mist geschrieben" und wuerden nun aus Scham ob dieser Erkenntnis schweigen, die Anderen wuerden "staenkern" oder "Floskeln" loswerden, Deine Arroganz sei lediglich rhetorischer Natur und quasi eine Art Selbstverteidigung etc pp ...

... ja, da draengt sich, scheinbar nicht nur mir, der Vergleich zum Wannabe-Oberlehrer auf.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (27. September 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt ....


 
... aber ich hatte ganz fest mit deinem Sermon gerechnet. Da fehlen ja nur noch 21 und der Rest der Clique.
Lasst es ruhig raus, wenn es euch dann besser geht ... 

(Ihr dürft aber auch gern per PM, damit das den Thread hier nicht auch noch zerstört, es geht ja nicht um mich sondern unseren Rechtsstaat.)

MMn steht Wikipedia in keinem Widerspruch zu derzeit gelehrten Inhalten der Rechtswissenschaften oder anderer Sachgebiete, oder irre ich da? Ist schon ´ne Weile her, aber soweit erinnerlich schaffen es nur sachlich und fachlich fundierte Beiträge in die Veröffentlichung, die dann dort auch Bestand haben. Es ist ja durchaus statthaft aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus etwas gegen Wiki zu haben oder mit den dort aufgeführten Fakten nicht zufrieden zu sein, aber die Kritik sollte dann doch wenigstens sachlich erfolgen. 
Außerdem halte ich die Aussagekraft eines der (offiziell) besten und aktuellsten Lexika für bedeutend höher, als einen 400-seitigen Thread in einem Anwaltskanzleiblog, in dem es von subjektiven Meinungen nur so wimmelt oder dem Hinweis mal ein tolles Buch zu lesen. Das nutzt nämlich der Diskussion hier ebensowenig. Und wie es Lexika so immanent ist, sind sie zu wirklich fast jedem Gebiet aussagekräftig, was deinen Anwurf mit der ewig gleichen Quelle genauso dumpf erscheinen lässt, wie er auch noch dazu falsch ist. Im Bananenrepublikthread, der vor Links und Querverweisen nur so strotzt, ist nämlich kein einziger Wiki-Link zu finden... 

Und falls eines der "Zitatschnipsel" dMn nicht zutreffend sein sollte, hättest du ja gern etwas dazu schreiben können, statt die persönliche Ebene zu wählen. Ich weiß zwar, dass die beiden letzten Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und nicht dazu gehörig wirken, aber der Eindruck täuscht, denn ich habe sie für unsere Grundgesetzfeinde bewußt so plaziert. Vielleicht fällt ja jemandem was dazu ein. 

Das alles hat nix mit "Meinungshoheit" zu tun, die ich innehaben will, sondern mit sachlicher Richtigkeit, auf die ich dementgegen sehr wohl Wert lege. Klar kann ich auch über Fiktionen und Hirngespinste seitenlang ohne Bezug und Beleg schwafeln, das bringt aber eigentlich niemandem wirklich etwas.
Mir zumindest nicht und ich schreib ja auch niemandem vor, wie er zu schreiben oder zu argumentieren hat, also so what?! 


So, das war es jetzt hier aber wirklich zu dem Thema.


----------



## Lartens (27. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hallo Lartens,
> 
> ich muss das mal ein wenig aufdruseln.
> 
> ...




Mir sind Deine Texte nicht zu land, sondern ich finde diese in der Regel informativ und teilweise süffisant.
Trotzdem kommt es bei den meisten LEsern nicht so an.

Wenn Du unterschwellig etwas sagst- warum sagst Du es nicht nicht offensichtlich? Ein Psychologe würde hier ein wenig mehr hineininterpretieren.

Grundsätzlich war mein Hinweis nur ein tip an Dich. Du scheinst recht belesen zu sein und auch in der ALge das gelesene richtig zu interpretieren,
aber die Art und Weise oder der Ton spielt die Musik.
Sender-Empfänger da hats Du ein Problem.

zum Theme "Faktenlage" - nicht jede Quelle und nicht jeder Artikel aus diversen Seiten eignet sich als Quelle und ist inder Regel auf dessen Quelle hin zu untersuchen!!!
Ergo, man sollte Deinen Quellen/Links aucjh nicht rückhalttlos glauben schenken


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (27. September 2010)

Mal ein winziges Zwischenstatement zum Thema Wiki:
Stand von vor 5 Jahren:


> Wie hoch die Qualität der freien Enzyklopädie wirklich ist, wollten Wissenschaftler für das renommierte Wissenschaftsmagazin Nature herausfinden. Dabei schneidet die Wikipedia erstaunlich gut ab.
> 
> Das Magazin unterzog die Wikipedia einem exemplarischen Review: 42 Artikel aus der Wikipedia und der Encyclopaedia Britannica zu verschiedenen Wissenschaftsbereichen wurden von Experten geprüft. Das Ergebnis: In beiden Quellen wurden jeweils vier schwerwiegende Fehler entdeckt – ein überraschender Gleichstand. In der B-Note, den Faktenfehlern, Auslassungen und missverständlichen Formulierungen, musste sich das knapp fünf Jahre alte Online-Projekt dem altehrwürdigen Konkurrenten geschlagen geben: 162 solcher Fehler fanden sich bei Wikipedia und 123 bei der Encyclopaedia Britannica.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Nature-Wikipedia-nahe-an-Encyclopaedia-Britannica-158194.html

Heute:


> Die Teilnehmer der Konferenz Wikipedia – ein kritischer Standpunkt in Leipzig stellten der Online-Enzyklopädie ein durchwachsenes Zeugnis aus: Zwar wurde der Wikipedia eine Schlüsselrolle bei der Weiterentwicklung der Wissensverarbeitung zugesprochen, mit den Ergebnissen zeigte sich jedoch nicht jeder zufrieden.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kritischer-Standpunkt-Wikipedia-und-das-vorlaeufige-Wissen-1096420.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> noch *@ ruyven*: deine Aussage:
> 
> verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht.
> Was hast du (oder hast du überhaupt?) an der Quelle oder deren sachlichen Richtigkeit zu bemängeln?



Ich wollte an der Stelle nur den Status dieses Threads aus Moderatorensicht erklären, aber in der Diskussion zwischen dir und wer-auch-immer-nicht-reagiert keine Seite beziehen. Da Wiki stellenweise eben doch mal falsch liegt und ich auch keine Zeit hatte, dass zu überprüfen, habe ich meinen Satz um eine Klausel ergänzt, die alles zulässt 


Aber so langsam geht der Thread hier echt OT...


----------



## Duke Nukem (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich war beruflich über Jahre hinweg oft im Gerichtssaal...

2 Kerle schlagen einen anderen Krankenhausreif - Milz gerissen, mehrere Rippen kaputt, Kiefer zertrümmert: 60 Sozialstunden

Ein Mann vergewaltigt und verletzt seine Frau über Jahre hinweg aufs schwerste: 2 Jahre auf Bewährung

Eine Frau ist mehrfach schwarz gefahren und kann die Bußbescheide nicht bezahlen: 3 Monate Gefängnis

Ein Mann hat zwei Hanfpflanzen auf dem Dachboden: 1 Jahr Gefängnis

Da gibts kaum Gerechtigkeit im Rechtsstaat! 

Wenn ihr kriminell werden wollt schlagt lieber Leute zusammen oder verletzt sie anderweitig. Das wird weniger hart bestraft wie Steuerhinterziehung oder wenn ihr eure Rechnungen nicht mehr bezahlen könnt. 


Wenn ihr wüsstet wieviele Leute im Knast sitzen nur weil Sie Rechnungen oder Bußgelder nicht bezahlen könnten - Von den armen Säuen sitzen mehr im Knast als Gewaltverbrecher und Schwerkriminelle. Ist traurig, ist aber so!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Sind die Strafangaben die Anklagen, oder das, für dass das Urteil verhängt wurde?


Das mehr Leute im Knast sitzen, die sich verschulden und denen das nicht die Gesellschaft abnimmt, als Gewaltverbrecher könnte übrigens auch einfach an dem positiven Zustand liegen, das letztere nicht so häufig sind 
(Trotzdem frag ich mal nach: subjektive Meinung,(un)qualifizierte Einschätzung oder Fakt? Da es ziemlich schwer ist, wegen zuwenig Geld längere Pleite in den Knast zu gehen, glaube ich die AUssage nicht so ganz)


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Oktober 2010)

Zumal es immer noch die Möglichkeit gibt (zumindest bei "Amtsschulden") "Arbeit statt Gefängniss", das ist ein Programm für gerade solche Problemfälle die nicht genug Geld haben und Beugehaft somit nichts bringen würde!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Ist Beugehaft nicht ohnehin nur eine Maßnahme bei Leuten, die sich weigern zu zahlen?
Leuten, die kein Bargeld haben, müsste eigentlich eher was gefändet werden und Leute, die gar nichts haben, können Privatkonkurs anmelden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Oktober 2010)

Richtig Beugehaft ist für Leute die nicht zahlen wollen, aber die festgesetzte Haftzeit wird an den Schulden ermittelt, nur leider hat der Schuldner diese danach immer noch.

Bei dem Programm "Arbeit statt Gefängnis" ist der Schuldner diese aber danach los und muß nicht gleich in die Wohlverhaltensphase der Privatinsolvenz treten.


----------



## Duke Nukem (14. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind die Strafangaben die Anklagen, oder das, für dass das Urteil verhängt wurde?
> 
> 
> Das mehr Leute im Knast sitzen, die sich verschulden und denen das nicht die Gesellschaft abnimmt, als Gewaltverbrecher könnte übrigens auch einfach an dem positiven Zustand liegen, das letztere nicht so häufig sind
> (Trotzdem frag ich mal nach: subjektive Meinung,(un)qualifizierte Einschätzung oder Fakt? Da es ziemlich schwer ist, wegen zuwenig Geld längere Pleite in den Knast zu gehen, glaube ich die AUssage nicht so ganz)



  Das sind alles reale Fälle bzw. Urteile. Ich hab dort wirklich alle extreme erlebt. Übelste Leute die lächerliche Strafen bekommen und ganz normale Typen die wegen Humbug in den Knast mussten.  Bzgl. der Geldsache: Man darf da nicht immer von sich selbst ausgehen, es gibt viele arme Schweine die in den Knast gesteckt werden weil sie sich nicht zu helfen wissen (Kein Geld, keine Ahnung vom System, Abhängig etc.)  Von denen abgesehen - Sobald die Blauen bei dir vor der Tür stehen und du eine Summe zahlen sollst - was willst du da tun? Wenn du nette Beamte hast gehen Sie mit dir zur Bank und wenn du das Geld hast kommst du drum herum aber kannst du das Geld nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit auftreiben sitzt du ein.  Ich wollte das damals selbst nicht glauben das man hier wegen lächerlichen Geldbeträgen oder versäumten Briefen einsitzen kann aber es ist leider so.


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist Beugehaft nicht ohnehin nur eine Maßnahme bei Leuten, die sich weigern zu zahlen?
> Leuten, die kein Bargeld haben, müsste eigentlich eher was gefändet werden und Leute, die gar nichts haben, können Privatkonkurs anmelden.



Schön wär's. Und wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, wäre es eigentlich zum Totlachen.

Leider stimmt das so nicht, wie Du es glaubst. Und wie es auch fast jeder andere natürlicherweise annimmt. Also kann man Dir da auch keinen Vorwurf machen.

Die Sache ist folgende (meiner Meinung nach riesige staatliche Unverschämtheit): Du kannst, wenn Du überschuldet bist, unter gewissen Voraussetzungen in die Privatinsolvenz gehen. Nach sieben Jahren bist Du schuldenfrei. Allerdings - und das ist die wirkliche Frechheit - gilt das nicht für Schulden, die Du dem Staat gegenüber hast. Gestrichen werden nur Schulden gegenüber nicht-staatlichen Gläubigern.
Das heißt, jegliche Steuernachzahlung, jeder Strafzettel wegen Falschparkens, jeder Euro Gerichtskosten oder was sonst noch so da sein mag, verfällt nie. Da kannst Du so arm sein wie es nur geht, der Staat holt sich, was er will. Wenn nicht bei Dir, dann bei Deinen Erben. Gleichzeitig sorgt er dafür, daß Du im Extremfall keine einzige Handwerker- oder Lieferantenrechnung zahlen mußt, die anscheinend ruhig der Reihe nach Pleite gehen dürfen.

Und das Krasseste ist: Das normale Insolvenzrecht für Unternehmen soll jetzt auch noch nach ähnlichem Muster umgestrickt werden. Dann gibt's in Deutschland in Zukunft kein einziges gerettetes Unternehmen mehr und das Insolvenzrecht wird wieder ein reines Konkursabwicklungsrecht.
An solcher Kurzsicht seitens der Legislative kann man wirklich nur verzweifeln. Es ist einfach nur zum Heulen, wenn man sich sowas mal in Gänze vor Augen führt.


----------

